# Pentax 4-12x40 rifle scope



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*SPF-- Pentax 4-12x40 rifle scope*

Sold Pending Funds--

Selling an as-new, never mounted Pentax Gameseeker scope. 4-12x40. Matte Black, 1" tube, with scope covers. It has the Precision Plex reticle-- hash marks for ranges. The scope is very clear and crisp.

Info from Pentax-- 
-One piece aluminum tube for strength
-Nitrogen filled and waterproof for extreme hunting conditions
-Fully multi-coated optics offer a bright, clear view
-Extremely rugged for use on high-recoil rifles
-Exclusive Precision Plex bullet drop compensating and ranging reticle

I bought it 8-9 years ago and never mounted it. Comes with the instructions. I think $120 is fair, but give me an offer.


----------

